
Learn CSS Selectors interactively - benhowdle89
http://twostepmedia.co.uk/cssselectors/
======
overshard
This is pretty informative even to someone who's been doing CSS for years now.
Always nice to visually see how something works. It would be nice to show what
kind of browser support each of these items have.

------
getsat
Is all this stuff supported in modern browsers? It would be great if it showed
browser compatibility for whichever one is selected.

~~~
huxley
Peter-Paul Koch (ppk) has a good guide to selector support in desktop
browsers:

<http://www.quirksmode.org/css/contents.html#CSS3>

Not sure if there is a comparable mobile one.

------
nathancahill
Thanks for not using Bootstrap. Refreshing feel.

------
leeoniya
this is one of those so-simple-yet-effective learning techniques that is
obvious in retrospective :)

